# Eddie Jones' Dunks



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Those two against Shawn Bradley in Philly with the crowd chanting Eddie's name were great. Very fun watching this is you were a fan of those mid-90's Lakers team (and I'm sure you were). Good times.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I opened this thread hoping to see Eddie at his current age (40) jamming at some celebrity game or something.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

one of my favorite Lakers (plus nice to hear old golden throat)


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

That was a fun team to watch.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good stuff. God I hated Elden Campbell Lol


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Eddie was one of my favorite Lakers of all time. He, Van Exel, and Ceballos reincarnated the excitement of Showtime, albeit on a lesser scale. I remember when all of the Mitch Richmond rumors were circulating and I was hoping and praying that we wouldn't make that trade. Thankfully, we didn't but once Utah handed us our asses in the playoffs I knew his departure was inevitable. In the end, we got eventually got a ring by trading him for Rice but that trade still represents one of the saddest moments for me as a Lakers fan.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

who remembers the whole Eddie v Rider feud?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

e-monk said:


> who remembers the whole Eddie v Rider feud?


I don't. What was the deal with that? I tried to google it and came across this blog about J.R. and other useless players, which was pretty damn interesting. I knew Rider was lazy, reckless knucklehead but I never knew the extent of it.

http://basketbawful.blogspot.com/2010_08_01_archive.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Watching this video made me sad of the state of current professional sports. The television cameras used to let you in on live events, like you were a spy on someplace else...now the entire game is centered around the television audience...it feels so overly scripted. This was real, like the good old days.

EDIT: Also cool to see Kobe on the bench with his warmups on. I used to watch Lakers games to see Kobe and Eddie Jones always looked a little like Kobe and it would throw me off until I could see the number.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This thread made me happy. Gotta love EJ.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> who remembers the whole Eddie v Rider feud?


Vaguely. In the 97 or 98 playoffs Rider said he was better than Jones, and Jones snuffed him the whole series.

Wasn't really a fued, just JR talking shit.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Watching this video made me sad of the state of current *professional sports. The television cameras used to let you in on live events*, like you were a spy on someplace else...now the entire game is centered around the television audience...it feels so overly scripted. This was real, like the good old days.
> 
> EDIT: Also cool to see Kobe on the bench with his warmups on. I used to watch Lakers games to see Kobe and Eddie Jones always looked a little like Kobe and it would throw me off until I could see the number.


and the sound - watch 80s games you can hear the crowd - it's more exciting - better TV for all the supposed advances


----------



## eazy8o5 (May 15, 2010)

i remember eddie jones dunking from the free throw line against the bucks, ray allens rookie season. Chick Hearn almost had a orgasm on live tv


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Eddie was one of my favorite Lakers. Watching this video brought back some good memories, and it was funny seeing all the scrubs that played for the Lakers over the years (Antonio Harvey lol). Like someone else said, I was sad to see Eddie traded for Glen Rice and on top of that, Rice turned out to be such a little bitch.

Most of all? Damn I miss Chick Hearn.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

EJ!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't know you guys had such fond memories of EJ too. He'll always be a Heat hero in Miami, even though he just missed out on our first championship. He carried the team during the lean years but was shipped out right before we won.



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Good stuff. God I hated Elden Campbell Lol


I always imagined he was like...Ryan Hollins or something. Real frustrating. Is that close?


----------

